# Show us your Habanos stash!



## The invisible man (Dec 18, 2012)

Always wanted to see this thread, so I'll start it. I removed whats left of my NC's and kitty litter for the pics.







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

Beautiful collection... Which are your favorites?


----------



## The invisible man (Dec 18, 2012)

anthony d said:


> Beautiful collection... Which are your favorites?


Thanks! I enjoy all of them but would have to say rass and boli pc are my favriotes so far.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

I'll play, but I think I'm going to get the sorriest CC stash on Puff award. :lol:


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice collection guys, I am envious...


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

@JustTroItIn

You gotta start somewhere! LOL


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

Don't worry Jack I am right there with you. out:


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

My sad collection


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

I don't have a CC stash, but if I did, it would look like this:


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

My humble beginnings!


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

@brimy623,

looks like you have a Champion there though! A mighty cigar to lead your small but growing army :llama:


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> @brimy623,
> 
> looks like you have a Champion there though! A mighty cigar to lead your small but growing army :llama:


Indeed!!!
I going to burn the "peons" before I enjoy torching the King!
hopefully I can get one or a few more before I smoke the Lone Ranger.



And I hope the flavor is pleasing to my learning palette.


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

Other than my first 3 back in 2005 before camera phones took off, this was my "start" thanks to a few generous folks here after winning the NASCAR contest:









Now, about 18 months later (minus my 10er of Genios that are not pictured):


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

ugh, that'd mean digging the stash back out and having to snap pics…sounds like a lot of effort on for an old bear getting ready for winter….


Good looking stashes though. If you really feel the "Puff searchfoo" you can see my stash from not toooo long ago. And, I neither confirm nor deny that its grown.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice gents!


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

:sad: Yep, that's my entire collection.
(Stop being envious guy)


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

My dog ate my stash, man.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Drez_ said:


> :sad: Yep, that's my entire collection.
> (Stop being envious guy)


Nice selection!


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

Wow, some really nice collections in here!


----------



## smoking ash (Aug 22, 2010)

+1 Very nice guys! :bounce:


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't have any pictures of my boxes, but here are my wineador drawers.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

Lrbergin said:


> I don't have any pictures of my boxes, but here are my wineador drawers.


Obligatory those are fake send them to me for disposal post.


----------



## momo439 (Nov 8, 2013)

Souvenirs from the forbidden island:

Hoyo Grand Epicure LE 2013,
El Rey Infantes RE Cuba 2013,








[/


----------

